# Dorschangeln



## Dorschjäger (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte dieses Jahr mit unserem Sohn eine Woche nach Heiligenhafen zum Dorschangeln fahren.
Dazu habe ich einige Fragen an die Experten:

a) Wann ist ein guter Monat zum Dorschangeln ?

b) Mit welchem Kutter sollte man in Heiligenhafen rausfahren ?

c) Wie soll die beste Montage zum Dorschangeln aussehen ?


Besten Dank für eure Antworten.

Euer Dorschjäger  #h  #h  #h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln*

Hallo Dorschjäger!! (namensvetter#6 |supergri )

Da Du aus Nürnberg kommst und somit die Anreise nicht grad in ner Stunde nach Heilitown überbrückst, würde ich Dir als "gute Dorschzeit" die Zeit so ab mitte April bis mitte Mai empfehlen!! Zu der Zeit fängt das Ostseewasser langsam an sich soweit zu erwärmen, das der Dorsch zum fressen wieder in flachere Gefilde kommt. Das heisst, solltet Ihr auf Grund von Sturm nicht mit dem Kutter rausfahren können, so habt ihr auf jeden Fall *sehr gute Chancen *die Ostseeleoparden mit der Brandungsangel oder mit der Spinnangel zu überlisten.
Und weil die Insel Fehmarn nicht weit ist, werdet ihr dort immer ein geschütztes Plätzchen zum Brandungs/Spinnfischen finden.(Überleg Dir doch vielleicht den Urlaub direkt auf die Insel zu verlegen!!??!!)

Also *meine persönlichen* Kutterfavoriten in Heilitown sind die *MS Einigkeit, MS Karoline* und die *MS Hai 4.*
Aber Fische bringen wohl alle Kutter mit in den Hafen!!! Zaubern kann kein Kapitän der Welt die Dorsche an den Haken!!! Und es gibt nunmal gute und schlechte Tage auf´m Kutter.
Sollte es Dich doch nun direkt auf die Insel (Fehmarn) ziehen, so kann ich Dir nur wärmstens die *MS Südwind  *im Hafen Burgstaaken ans Herz legen!!! Ziehe ich allen Kuttern aus Heilitown 100mal vor!!! Auch auf der *MS Silverland* (ebenfalls Burgstaaken) lässt es sich gut fischen. Beide Schiffe bieten übrigens auch günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an. 
Die Schiffe aus Burgstaaken sind zu der oben bereits erwähnten Angelzeit (April/Mai) rund 30-45min. eher "am fisch" als die Kutter aus Heilitown!!

Zur Pilkmontage sag ich jetzt mal nix, weil das von Tag zu Tag ändert!!! An dem einen Tag läuft Pilker pur und Du erwischt "auf Gummi" kaum einen Schwanz. Am nächsten Tag läuft das klassische Jiggen ( 2Beifänger und Pilk nur als Wurfgewicht) wieder einen Tag später kann das "klassische Pilkvorfach"( 1Beifänger + Pilker mit Haken) der Bringer sein!!! Das musst Du echt jeden Tag neu abchecken!!! Dabei ist ein Blick auf die Montage des fangenden Mitanglers sehr hilfreich!!!

So, ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiter helfen und wünsche Dir viel Spass bei der Planung Deines Urlaubs!!!!

P.S: Ich werde ende April auch für eine Woche auf der Insel sein!! Vielleicht passt es ja das man sich mal trifft!!!
Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln*

@dorschjaeger 75

Hallo Daniel,
danke dir für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Hat mir sehr geholfen.

Beste Grüße aus Nürnberg

Dorschjäger
Werner


----------



## der_Jig (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln*

Guten Abend!|bla: 
Finde ich zunächst schon einmal sehr sympatisch, dass du mit dem Kutter rausfahren möchtest... glaub mir, dass ist wirklich eine tolle Art des Fischens!

zu den besten Monaten kann ich meinem "Vor-Schreiberling" nur Recht geben, der späte Frühling ist eine sehr gute Zeit, vorallem ist es nicht mehr so kalt wie zur Zeit. Allerdings hat auch der Februar seine Reize, aufgrund der erhöhten Chance einen wirklich großen Dorsch zu landen, allerdings ist diese Ausfahrt doch sehr ungemütlich.

Aber ansonsten kann man auch in jedem anderen Monat an guten Tagen, sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Wichtig ist, dass du den Wind im Auge behälst, denn der Wind sollte schon einige Tage (3 oder mehr ist ein guter Richtwert in meinen Augen) aus der gleichen Richtung wehen. Ist dies nicht der Fall, trifft man selten Schwärme an und die Ausbeute ist daher nicht allzu gut.
Hatte schon manchmal eine solche Ausfahrt erwischt, obwohl ichs aber schon geahnt hatte bin ich trotzdem raus... Blöde Suchterscheinung!|kopfkrat 

Zu den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, denn ich fahre immer von Laboe. Den Vorteil, den ich in Laboe wirklich schätze ist, dass man -im Falle man ruft zeitig (ca. 7 Tage vorher) an - sich die Plätze an denen man gerne stehen möchte reservieren kann. Das hat zum Vorteil, dass man nicht in aller Herrgottsfrühe aufstehen muss und ähnlich wie die Engländer in den Hotels die Handtücher auf die Liegen muss!|supergri 
Zudem ist dies auch ein großer Vorteil für Leute, die weiter als eine Stunde Anfahrt entfernt wohnen.
Allerdings hör ich von Heiligenhafen auch viele positive Sachen, aber da bin ich der falsche Mann, hoffe, dass sich dazu noch jemand äußert.

Zu den Montagen kann man sagen, dass es wirklich Tagesabhängig ist. 
Ich persönlich beginne immer zunächst mit einer 1 Jig-Pilk-Montage. Da kann man zunächst einmal nicht viel mit falsch machen. Zu den Farben kann man sagen, das Jigs in rot, schwarz-rot und schwarz eigentlich immer gehen...dazu gelbe oder rot-gelbe Köpfe. Zu den Pilkern: Ich nehme am liebsten den Kieler Blitz, in Farben silber-orange und blau-silber (wenn Heringsschwärme unterwegs sind), auch rot-grün kann sehr gut laufen.

Ansonsten muss man einfach gucken, was beim Nebenmann geht, manchmal ist es halt der Solopilk, der geht, manchmal nur Jigs (also ein 2-Jig-Vorfach) oder manachmal gibt auch ein Nachläufer (also, Jig mit 10cm Schnur, anstatt des Drillings am Pilk).

Wenn du hast, würde ich auch einfach ein Naturköder-Vorfach mitnehmen und 10-20 Wattis. Das macht manchmal echt Freude.

Naja, hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen und sollte ich irgendwas vergessen haben zu erwähnen, einfach nochmal fragen oder mcih ansprechen, stehe gern zur Hand.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln*

@ der Jig

Danke für deine ausführlichen Erläuterungen.

Hat mir auch sehr weitergeholfen.

Dank nochmals.

Dorschjäger


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln*

In der Zeit bin ich nur auf Platte aus, aber auch Dorsche gehen da gut, das weiß ich


----------

